# Necron Rumours



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw this on BoLS.



> Codexwise: the Necron codex is described as being a minimal updated codex, similar to Grey Knights, crammed into a very short release window.
> 
> Models: Unlike Grey Knights there is talk of a new combo-plastic kit for Destroyers which will include the parts for Heavy Destroyers and Necron Destroyer Lords. There is mixed chatter on whether the clear green rod will be replaced with standard plastic.
> 
> Timing: Look for these to be coming in Fall.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Ok: grey knights I understand as a new codex,, still sad that the Sisters are still ignored anyone think a petition would work, ahh, let me get back on topic. Anyway, grey knights: 7th edition changed how there powers work and who can use them so much that it make sense they get a new book, if only to attach the FAQ into the main book so to speak.

but Necrons? I don't get why they would need a new book.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> but Necrons? I don't get why they would need a new book.


Technically they're still 5th edition. The current plan is to update every single last of the softcover armies before starting all over again


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> The current plan is to update every single last of the softcover armies before starting all over again


Indeed, the plan is to make sure codexes are all updated more regularly and if they aren't in need of shiny new goodies then they won't get them.

Not forgetting that we could potentially have a month every now and then, maybe even in the spring, with new model releases from more then one army that aren't tied to a codex...........


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Not forgetting that we could potentially have a month every now and then, maybe even in the spring, with new model releases from more then one army that aren't tied to a codex...........


Hopefully this is true. It would be a way of keeping the interest in each codex boiling under, rather than fading with the release of the next one. They have shown a willingness to post new rules in WD, even if so far they've only been a couple of weeks in advance of the new codex the unit was in. 

I'm also hoping it might be a way to release new minis that need updating badly.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Not to forget that big addition of dataslates - They can always release new models through dataslates after all armies are updated to 7th edition.

They never had that freedom before or the means to release a single model with a ruleset, in the way that dataslates gives them. It's going to be interesting to see how they use this in the future.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Not to forget that big addition of dataslates - They can always release new models through dataslates after all armies are updated to 7th edition.
> 
> They never had that freedom before or the means to release a single model with a ruleset, in the way that dataslates gives them. It's going to be interesting to see how they use this in the future.


Actually, they did have. It would have been insanely easy to just add a single sheet of paper with the rules on them to the models (much like other wargame companies do these days when they bolt on stuff outside of a codex). Or do it via WD, although people did start complaining they needed to take a boatload of WDs with them to every game. 

Dataslates in digital format just allows them to charge money for it. They found the golden middle road between a better release format and greed... 

Mind you, I'll take those tiny microtransactions as a trade-off if they are able to release extra MODELS (not just extra rules and formations, as some sort of DLC) for armies that have gone unloved for a long time. Here's to hope!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

elmir said:


> Actually, they did have. It would have been insanely easy to just add a single sheet of paper with the rules on them to the models


Well this is an option, but considering how much you have to bring to a game already, it isn't that viable - The digital format of dataslates makes it a lot easier to stay on track and updated than a sheet of paper would. I do understand your point however, but I don't think it's a good approach to it.

Maybe I'm just more digital minded - Unless it's a codex. I want those codex in hardcover because I love the smell of a good book :good:


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

codex, data slate, in box sheets, or White Dwarf doesnt matter to me how they do it just getting new models out there or hell just new gear for older models sounds good to me.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Not to forget that big addition of dataslates - They can always release new models through dataslates after all armies are updated to 7th edition..


I think dataslates will generally be tied to characters, imo


----------



## Adam-Wayland (Aug 18, 2014)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Still sad that the Sisters are still ignored anyone think a petition would wor.


Considering female models tend to sell very well (for any game), it's a shame Sisters of Battle haven't had a new all-plastic release.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> I think dataslates will generally be tied to characters, imo



What are you basing that on? I'm honostly curious... 

So far, out of all the dataslates, there's 2 I can list off the top of my head that are characters. Cypher and that Be'lakor demon?

But I can list quite a few more dataslates that are just special formations. 

Hellbrutes
Strike Force Ultra
Tyranic Rising leviathan I, II and III
Eldar ghost warriors
Storm wing 
Siegebreaker cohort

And only I can only list 3 that are/will be old models just remade in a dataslate.

Tyrannic War Veterans
Reclusiam Command Squad
Assassins


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopefully they give us more than one way to play Necrons this time.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

elmir said:


> What are you basing that on? I'm honostly curious...


with the quicker turn around of codexes there will be less need to put things out on dataslates and I think we'll see regular book updates with less new models (because of the quick turnaround) so it will be worth holding onto the space marine turbo jetpads as they may be the only thing going out with the next codex - which is probably not that far in the future.

It's a scientific analysis based on A: Current trends and B: Tea leaves


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Hopefully they give us more than one way to play Necrons this time.


It does feel very....limited. I'd be glad to see these guys updated before Dark Eldar, but that's because I don't play/know anyone who plays DE.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> Technically they're still 5th edition. The current plan is to update every single last of the softcover armies before starting all over again


Technically.... the BA Codex is from 2009. That's 5 years, that's 2 years older then Gray Knights(yes its ay, not ey ) so necrons even before eldar makes soo much sense.

Ugh ranting is just not as enjoyable anymore.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

mrknify said:


> Ugh ranting is just not as enjoyable anymore.


try grossly exaggerating completely out of proportion and using the word flipping



mrknify said:


> Technically.... the BA Codex is from 2009 BC. That's thousands of years now, that's a full decade older then Gray Knights so blooming necrons even before flipping squats makes soo much sense.


There we go :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

ntaw said:


> It does feel very....limited. I'd be glad to see these guys updated before Dark Eldar, but that's because I don't play/know anyone who plays DE.


That'd arguably be because 3 in 4 players play some form of marines (BA, SW or GK) of which DE don't have an easy ride in killing (like they do with Orks and Nids, for example).

From what I see, GW releases a new 'Xeno' codex, then releases a Marine variant that trumps it. These codices have been known to include a unit that nullifies the meta, as well - thinking the BA Storm Raven (?) that ignores the Melta rule.

Whilst this is obviously because they want to sell SM more than anything, it does mean that although non-marine players get 2-3 months of fun with their new stuff, GW will then happily release a book that outs it.

I'm looking forward to a Nid book that encourages Gaunt hordes, then GW releasing a Space Marine horde army (BTs).


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Orochi said:


> That'd arguably be because 3 in 4 players play some form of marines (BA, SW or GK) of which DE don't have an easy ride in killing (like they do with Orks and Nids, for example).
> 
> From what I see, GW releases a new 'Xeno' codex, then releases a Marine variant that trumps it. These codices have been known to include a unit that nullifies the meta, as well - thinking the BA Storm Raven (?) that ignores the Melta rule.
> 
> ...


So you play competative then. I feel for you, I quit that crap less stress, casual is the way to go.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Orochi said:


> GW will then happily release a book that outs it


GW openly doesn't give even a single fuck about a balanced game, I just meant that I'd like to see a bit more offered in terms of characters in units, or wargear, or just an update in rules for Flayed Ones.



Orochi said:


> I'm looking forward to a Nid book that encourages Gaunt hordes, then GW releasing a Space Marine horde army (BTs).


I don't know much about 'Nids, but my buddy plays about 90 marines (nothing with an AV) at 2k and it's hard as fuck to deal with all those models. Maybe it's because I care as much about tournaments as GW does about having a balanced game, but this game is whatever you want it to be my friend. Even moreso now that 7th has seen the addition of the Unbound army list option.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, guys. I was mostly being sarcastic about "looking forward" to things 

The game is not balanced, and we live with it.

Wasn't looking to argue with any of you.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Orochi said:


> Hopefully they give us more than one way to play Necrons this time.


Personally I have never had that much trouble with varying necron lists that are competitive, I mean I find a lot of the lists like night scythe spam or volt-teks all over the place don't really work. However that is talk of tactics not for this thread :laugh:

I think Necrons have actually aged quite well (that is lasted against newer codecies, I mean crons are barely 2 year old!) though I get that they are trying to get rid of soft cover quickly. I worry for Tesla though since the SW psychic power that has the same rule as tesla can't arc in overwatch  which was the main way crons dealt with AA. I am interested to see the warlord chart though, and if its anything like the IA 12 one then it should be good.


----------

